# What breed would my filly be considered?



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

*(sorry i missed spelled the title)*


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Draft cross


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

oh very cool. thank you. people keep askin what breed she is & i would go threw all the breeds lol. just wondering if there was a shorter way of putting it lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

vikki92 said:


> oh very cool. thank you. people keep askin what breed she is & i would go threw all the breeds lol. just wondering if there was a shorter way of putting it lol



Your horse is a grade. ALL unregistered horses even if the breeding were known are classified as grade.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Whenever anyone asks you what she is, just tell them she's a 'grade'. If they don't know what that is, just say she's a mix of several breeds. Actually, except for her neck, she's a pretty thing. I hope by now, you have also gelded your grade stallion. We don't need any more oops breedings.

Lizzie


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

oh yes all our stallions have been gelded now. after she was born out mustang got in with our haflinger (gabriellas monther) so now we have a haflinger/mustang. or grade  lol. thank you alls


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you saying Vikki, that after the first 'accidental' breeding, you actually allowed a second? Good Lord, what kind of fencing do you have for your stallions? Why have you whole horses on your property anyway, since they would obviously not be breeding material? I am glad you have gelded now, but it came too late unfortunately.

I can sometimes, understand one accidental breeding, but two is plain irresponsibility, in my opinion. I feel sorry for your little mare, being bred by all and sundry and possibly putting her life in danger.

Lizzie


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

well i love both of the babies & im not sorry it happend, and our mare is really a great mother and is very healthy, and we did have a vet out reguarly & fed her high in protien feed & high, its not like we just leave out horses out to make babies, and the secound time it happend was casue on our cattle the had broke threew the fence and so the stallion followed and we happend to be out that day. and differnt breed horses (Grade) are just as loveable as resagered horses. I LOVE ALL MY HORSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Are you saying Vikki, that after the first 'accidental' breeding, you actually allowed a second? Good Lord, what kind of fencing do you have for your stallions? Why have you whole horses on your property anyway, since they would obviously not be breeding material? I am glad you have gelded now, but it came too late unfortunately.
> 
> I can sometimes, understand one accidental breeding, but two is plain irresponsibility, in my opinion. I feel sorry for your little mare, being bred by all and sundry and possibly putting her life in danger.
> 
> Lizzie


 
dont you think that was a little bit rude? They are gelded now so why bring it up.

I'm sorry that you feel the need to put people down to feel beter about your self.:-x


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Myhorseonador.

I have never, ever, put anyone down to make myself feel better. However, I do make my thoughts known - as do many on forums such as this. If I had been rude, I could most certainly, have expressed my feeling much more forcefully. Many in fact, would have.

As someone who has rescued dogs and horse for many years, it still amazes me, that some horse owners, still produce more than one 'oops' breeding. 

A very few oops crossbreds, do find secure homes, but millions don't unfortunately. They often end up in (again) uninformed homes where they are bred and/or in the killer auctions. 

I think/hope, the OP has learned the lesson of what happens when the uninformed/uneducated, get into horses or any other animal. I believe she has. The breeding of any animals, to put forth the next generation, is not something to be taken lightly. If all adhered to that, then our dreadful killer auctions would be few and far between. Certainly in this economy, we are finding some well bred horses, ending up in auctions. However, the majority were not bred carefully and with much thought, placed in very carefully monitored homes and where the breeder contracted that any time the horse was unwanted, he/she would take back the animal. 

There is responsible and irresponsible breeding. Only our conscience decides which one we wish to be.

Lizzie


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, OP. It doesn't matter what you call her, I'd just call her adorable.  I'm glad you have everyone gelded now, and she is a beautiful filly.

Technically she is a grade, but you would not be wrong to call her a Draft cross if she has draft in her. I believe more non-horsey people would understand that term better. It would depend who you are talking to.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

It seems like the OP understands the point since she has had the stallions gelded. The horse would indeed be grade or draft crosses, whichever you prefer. 

Aside from the neck, she's really quite cute.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you everyone for help, thoughts & conserns. Feartheredfeet, i am very aware of all the horses that are being killed everyday from irresponsible breeding, im not the smartest when is comes to horses but im not stupid either, i have grown up with horses all my 19 years & i love all my horses dearly and whould let no harm come to them! Apachiedragon, thank you she is my baby girl<3 and she is deffenlty adorable.  
Spastic Dove, thank you ill deffelty tell people one or the other  and i love every ince of her even her neck 


FEATHEREDFEET. I HAVE PICTURES OF ALL MY HORSES IN MY FOURM (BARN) IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO TAKE A LOOK AT HOW BEATIFUL THEY ARE & HOW HEATHLY THEY ARE.  FEEL FREE TO LEAVE A COMMENT ON THEM


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Just as many registered horses end up being slaughtered as 'grade' horses. Interesting and true fact. They don't get to the kill pen and someone shouts out..."STOP THE PRESSES! This horse has PAPERS!" 

While I am not all about breeding for fun or to see what happens...I think the OP did right by her horse.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have heard of many race horses if they dont win so many races the get sold to slaughter it is so sad :,( and if i could i whould save them all.
makes me tear up just thinking bout all those poor horses not being loved :,(


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

While it is undesirable to have an unwanted baby, it is certainly undesirable to have two unwanted and unplanned babies. However I am glad you have since gelded and corrected the situation. 

I would be upset if you were saying 'help I cannot afford my 2 babies' but it sounds like you plan to keep them. 

Every horse I have ever owned has been a grade horse (no papers, mixed breed) or an OTTB with nothing significant that makes them worth much of anything. I believe that there are more horse owners like me that those with papers on every horse. 

I would not listen to the meat man argument unless you cannot afford to keep your horses, I have seen beautiful horses with papers go to the meat man. I don't have the money from more than one horse, but I like to still look - there are many many nice horses going every week. 
It would have been nice if you gelded after the first whoops but I am glad you did so after the second.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

even if i had not got them gelding & it happend again i would keep everysingle horse. I have never gotton rid or sold any of my horses EVER!! and never will. 
I have six horses at the moment & i love them all <3


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Never say never, Vikki. I gather your 19, from your posts. 
Not going off to college? Full time job? Family in the future? 
ANYTHING can happen, even to us with the best of intentions.
Just sayin'.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Vikki92, Your "Grade" babies are adorable! I'd buy one in a second  I love all horses.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

She's a grade or "mutt" horse. You could call her a Haflinger cross, but that's about it.

It is highly unethical to breed grade horses on purpose, or allow it to happen on accident. Good solid fencing is a part of responsible horse ownership, as is the gelding of young stud colts. 

Unless the parents are proven performance horses, grade horses should not reproduce. The US horse market has been in a steady decline since 9/11 and our economy has been in the toilet the last 3-4 years. Willy-nilly breeding or "backyard breeding" only makes the problem worse, even if you're keeping the horses now. You're only 19, things change.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

As they say on my (Southern US) Craigslist here all the time when trying to sell their haffies...Shes Half a Langer ;D


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

luvs2ride, I think we covered that already. She has gelded the horses and not a thing can be done about the ones on the ground. It's time to let it go.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

WsArabians, i am in college, no job (yet), engaged. (still live with my parents) 
and yes i know its possible that sometimes people have to sell there horse/horses for money. but if i can help it i will try my very hardest not to!

Cloudkisser, thank you  they are my babies & very muched loved 

luvestoride, well when i was little my daddy had two "Grade" horses & he got them both bred to a reg. paint. i know there are so many unloved horses/poines with out homes and me & my dad have bought 3 horses from people who i didnt like very much, my first pony my dad bought me was from a guy who sold horses/ponies off the side of the road. 
the ponit is i dont regert my mistake foals they are a gift from God & i love them <3


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Luvs2ride,
I don't usually come on this forum to rant however....You said it is highly unethical to breed grade horses on purpose and that unless they are proven preformance horses they should not reproduce. The definition of "unethical" is not conforming to approved standards of social or professional behavior; So people use certain breeds for certain diciplines which is understandable but what about people who just have horses for pleasure riding? There is no approved standard for a trail horse. You know what my approved standard is? Sound. And what does vikki's grade babies have anything to do with the economy? Yes we live in a horrible economy.But anyone who ownes horse will agree that it does not matter weather your horses are registered or grade they all eat hay, they all need a ferrier, they all go to the vet, most of us spoil them with fancy toys, cute halters, blankets, grooming supply's........the list go's on and on and on. The point is we are helping our economy by spending our money and taking care of our horses. We are helping our vets, our ferrier, our local feed and supply stores............So I am speaking for all the GRADE owners out ther when I say GRADE POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

cloudkisser said:


> Luvs2ride,
> I don't usually come on this forum to rant however....You said it is highly unethical to breed grade horses on purpose and that unless they are proven preformance horses they should not reproduce. The definition of "unethical" is not conforming to approved standards of social or professional behavior; So people use certain breeds for certain diciplines which is understandable but what about people who just have horses for pleasure riding? There is no approved standard for a trail horse. You know what my approved standard is? Sound. And what does vikki's grade babies have anything to do with the economy? Yes we live in a horrible economy.But anyone who ownes horse will agree that it does not matter weather your horses are registered or grade they all eat hay, they all need a ferrier, they all go to the vet, most of us spoil them with fancy toys, cute halters, blankets, grooming supply's........the list go's on and on and on. The point is we are helping our economy by spending our money and taking care of our horses. We are helping our vets, our ferrier, our local feed and supply stores............So I am speaking for all the GRADE owners out ther when I say GRADE POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There are plenty of grade and registered horses that are great family horses, trail horses, or pleasure horses. There is NO REASON to breed more grade horses. You can find a nice papered trail, pleasure, or family horse to breed just as easily. The benefits to registration is you know the horse's breeding, you know if there are certain health risks that should be tested for, registration provides a record of ownership and proper bill of sale, and a registered horse has a better chance of selling for a decent price and finding a home than a grade horse, especially in a poor economy.

I have two grade horses on my property and I love them dearly. However, I would never intentionally breed a grade horse, unless it has proven itself as a performance horse, and I believe it is unethical to do otherwise.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> There are plenty of grade and registered horses that are great family horses, trail horses, or pleasure horses. There is NO REASON to breed more grade horses.


I do agree with this.

I am glad to read that the OP has gelded everything now. It sounds like they were not set up properly to have stallions. 

Just so you have the information, OP, since I assume you did not have it before, it is relatively easy for a vet to rectify the situation when an unwanted breeding occurs. A quick shot and the mare aborts.

I would not call your horses anything but Grade.

PS - I have nothing against grade horses. Some of my favorite horses in life have been grade horses. Just like I have nothing against mutts. I just feel there is no reason to make more of them.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

alwaysbehind, I CANT BELIEVE YOU JUST SAID I COULD HAVE HAD THEM ABORTED!!!!!!!!!!! THAT MAKES ME VERY UPSET THAT SOMEONE WHOULD DO THAT JUST COUSE THERE NOT PURE BRED!!!!! I HATE HORSE PEOPLE WHO THINK A "GRADE" HORSE IS BELOW A PURE BRED HORSE, I AGREE WITH CLOUDKISSER GRADE POWER!!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE NOTHING AGANTS PURE BRED HORSES, BUT THEY ARE NO BETTER THE A GRADE HORSE IN FACT I BET MY GARDE HORSE COULD OUT RIDE ALL YALLS PURE BRED HORSES ANYDAY!!!!!!!! I LOVE ALL HORSES<3<3 <3 <3 SHORT, TALL, FAT, SKINNEY, LAME, SOUND, RIDEABLE NOT RIDEABLE. THEY ARE ALL THE SAME & I LOVE THEM ALL DEARLY WITH ALL MY HEART. AND ALSO ALWAYSBEHIND, I CANT BELIEVE YOU CALL URSELF A HORSELOVER YOU ARE FAR FROM ONE!!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not going to hit you with the full force of everything I have, although I'm sorely tempted, considering your uncalled for reply to Alwaysbehind.

Giving the mare a shot or flushing her uterus is _much_ safer and easier on her than making her go through an unplanned pregnancy. If you _truly_ had the mare's health and well being in mind, you wouldn't have made her go through the pregnancy.

The fact that your family allowed it to happen TWICE is absolutely and totally inexcusable. Once is merely ignorance and can be chalked up to a learning experience, but _twice_ is nothing but irresponsible horse ownership.

Grade horses are fine and dandy, but to pass on those questionable genetics is ludicrous. We have enough badly conformed horses in the world. To add more is_ beyond_ irresponsible.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Speedracher, im sorry to have made u up set, & i am sorry for being rude (i guess) but to me i think she was being rude herself sayin i could have had them killed!! and my grade horse (Gabriella) will never be a train wreck & shes gonna be a great horse! just like all horses!! like people everyone as there own talent white, black, & ect. so ur sayin that mixed people have to use in the world? goes for the same with horses, mixed or not!!!! they are useful, even if they just stand out in the field just to look at


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

wow, people ...just wow. Accidents happen, sounds like everything has since been taken care of, stallions gelded, fences fixed. Vikki92 already stated that the COWS broke down the fence and the stallion followed, how does that make her facility not equipped for stallions?? My stallion gets out, and I'm equipped for them. He learned to break through our 3 panel wood fence WITH electrical wire and stock panels...I didn't keep mares on my property at that time, but he still got out. 

It sounds like she knows that what happened is bad, and there's a difference between an accident and intentionally breeding a grade. I guess it just bugs me that you all seem to be attacking her for something that has ALREADY happened and precautions have now been taken so that it won't happen again. Which is being responsible for what happened.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Adenfire, thank you!! all i wanted to know was what to tell people what she was without going threw all her breeds & i got my answer thankyou! and yes all fences have been fixed & stallions gelded. Im sorry to have made people mad bout my lovely horses & sorry im not good enough to have pure bred horses. but im very blessed & happy to have all six of beatiful, heathly horses<3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Vikki, go to an animal rescue. SEE the horses that come in. There is an overpopulation of horses in this world, and it's not right to keep breeding anything but the best. By best, I mean the horses with great, solid conformation and something to their name. How is it fair to breed a stallion and end up with a foal with horridly conformed back legs? How is that fair to the horse? A responsible horse owner understands that the only reason we should be adding to the horse population is with horses that will be sound, serviceable mounts for the duration of their lives.

As far as the fence, Speed Racer is right in saying once is an accident, twice is inexcusable. The responsible thing to have done is aborted them after you found out they were pregnant. At a few weeks old, there is no living animal in there. You're not killing anything. If everything deserves to live, we better take every sperm or egg in every horse and pair them with every other one, just because every one of them makes a foal and they all need to live, no?


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Personally just because it's a grade doesn't mean it should be aborted. I have an issue with that because I know more then one person who has lost a mare from a forced abortion either because of infection or complications. Either way there's risks. 

I guess I'd have more of an issue if she had let the stallion out with the mares and said have at it i want cute little babies.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

IMO, an OOPS breeding is abortion-worthy. If you didn't mean for the horse to be bred, it's an oops breeding and would probably be better off aborted. The same goes for registered horses. There's more of a risk in birthing a foal than an abortion. It seems to me like the reason she didn't abort was because she "luvs every horse, lame or dead, and to abort is to kill a babeh". THAT is just as bad as letting 'em out and saying 'have at it'


----------



## jetn2heaven (Dec 21, 2010)

luvs2ride, the benefits to registered horses you listed are important and people in the market for a horse are many a time drawn to this with comfort in knowing the horse's history. but as for your opinion on the reproduction of grade horses, i would beg to differ. just like dogs and many other animals, cross breeding has practically taken over. but after all, was it not cross breeding that developed the many different beautiful breeds we have today? unfortunately, there are more than enough irresponsible people in this world who breed for purely selfish pleasure and it's these people who have influenced the negative stereotype of back yard breeders. but on the other hand, there are wonderful owners out there who's intentions are completely different. and yes, of course things can change in a blink of an eye but is that not true for every aspect of life? some people dont even agree with human pregnancies anymore. i understand why you feel the way you do about people breeding grade horses, but looking at the big picture, no one fully understands each other's circumstances and intentions, therefor, no one really has the right to judge what is right and wrong. personally, i think vikki sounds like a great owner and whether or not the foals were planned, she's made it clear there are no regrets and she would try her hardest to keep them all if anything were to happen. that's about the best anyone can do in this world. so what if it's registered or grade, the choice is up to the breeder. we all know grade horses may have pedigree potential and just looking at the racing industry, that doesnt always exactly give pedigree a great name. pure bred registered quarter horses are one of the most common breeds sent to slaughter. so in conclusion, it's really all just about opinion and equestrianism and for some people, their grade babies are 1 in a million and worth breeding.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

FYI...One shot of lutalyse will make the mare sort cycle ( bring her into heat again early) and she cant get pregnant after an accidental exposire to a stallion after about 7 days. Its cheap and any vet will give it. You just need to make sure that she isnt bred AGAIN after you short cycle her.

Been there done that after some dummy put my long yearling and 3yo fillys in with a young stud in the wrong pasture. Yeah..dumb...But they both were fine and had no foals after the shot. I watched him breed my 3 yo filly in horror as you can imagine.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Everyone here needs to calm down.

The question was asked in the original post and answered on the first page. Further "discussion" is really not needed other than to inflame an already hot topic on the dos and don'ts of breeding. Unethical is a strong word to be used here (as it implies potential illegality) and while I agree that the second baby should and could have been prevented dragging the OP through the Horse Forum's anti breeding feeling is, taking things too far.

The animals have been gelded (so any discussion of anyone being unethical is mute anyways) and in the long run these extra babies are not physically doing damage to anyone on this forum other than their righteous sense of their feeling must be pounded into everyone that does not conform.

Let the OP think things through and give her the benefit of the doubt that after all this she can make up her own mind about what breeding choices ( YES HER choices) she chooses to make.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, please, calm down and _*remember the etiquette policy*_! There is no need to go over the same thing again and again. Things happen and OP did what was right - gelded them eventually (kudos to you for that!). 

vikki, I personally call horses like yours "mix". I think it sounds nicer than "grade". :wink: The horse you posted is adorable.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

True, guys....we're not doing anything by talking sense. *leaving thread*


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

kitten_val, thank you she has a great personalty also  and is just wonderful to watch her gallop threw the field  i love her dearly <3


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

vikki92 said:


> kitten_val, thank you she has a great personalty also  and is just wonderful to watch her gallop threw the field * i love her dearly* <3


I'm sure you do.  What do you plan to do with her? Trail riding? Showing?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I'm sure you do.  What do you plan to do with her? Trail riding? Showing?


I think her horses are farm/cattle horses? am I wrong?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

> I HAVE NOTHING AGANTS PURE BRED HORSES, BUT THEY ARE NO BETTER THE A GRADE HORSE IN FACT I BET MY GARDE HORSE COULD OUT RIDE ALL YALLS PURE BRED HORSES ANYDAY!!!!!!!!


No need to shout Vikki, but this statement does rather tell us, that you are very young and not really willing to listen to all the good advice and reasons for not breeding grade horses, you have been offered here. What diciplines do you and your horses, actively participate in, with your 'out ride' outburst?

I see you have already lost one mare during foaling while you were out. What happened there? Are your parents knowledgeable horse people? 

Spyder said


> The animals have been gelded (so any discussion of anyone being unethical is mute anyways) and in the long run these extra babies are not physically doing damage to anyone on this forum other than their righteous sense of their feeling must be pounded into everyone that does not conform.


I don't think it's a 'righteous' feeling at all Spyder. More likely, that most have us are much older and have been in the horse biz a whole lot longer than Vikki. We have seen how the horse industry has changed. We do rescue. We have seen and know first hand, what happens to many grade horses, should their breeders not be able to keep them for life. In Vikki's case, I hope she is able to keep the horses she has produced, for a long time, but things change, and should she not be able to keep all the horses she presently owns, they might be more difficult to place, than a horse who is well bred, has good conformation and has a known pedigree of quality animals. I think when anyone looks for a horse, they most usually, have a definite breed in mind. 

In these uncertain times, our rescues unfortunately are overflowing. Many are not taking in more horses now. If Vikki goes off to school - and I hope she will, what happens then? Are her parents going to take on the responsibility of all these horses? What if she marries, has children? Will she and her husband still be able to feed and care for several horses? One never knows what the future brings, so it is up to us all, when we have animals, to look to our breeding practices AND the future.

JMHO

Lizzie


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

i plan to start trianing her to jump, & she will probably do some cattle driving on the side. and of course trial riding<3 I took jumping lesson for 2 years but it got to be to much money & my instructer said i whould had done great in show jumping, but me & my dad just didnt have the money. its my dream to one day show jump. but for now i just jump at home from what i leanred in 2 years of jumping school lol.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Well said Jetn2heaven!

Equiniphile: She never said she loves dead horses. For you to say that is both imature and rude!

GRADE POWER!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

All, I truly think this thread run its course! I'm closing it.


----------

